# أبو مركوب – Shoebills



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*أبو مركوب – **Shoebills*









​*طائر أبو مركوب معروف باسم Balaeniceps rex، وأيضاً مَعروف كذلك بِ Whalehead**، وهو طائر ضخم جداً من عائلة اللقالقِ.  وطوله حوالي 1.2 مترَ إلى 2 متر، وطول جناحه حوالي 2.33متر، ووزنه حوالي  5.6 كيلو.*




​ 



​





*ولون الطائر البالغَ رماديُ بشكل  رئيسي، بينما صغار الطائر تكون أشدُّ سُمره. ويَعِيشُ عادةً في شرق أفريقيا  الاستوائية في المستنقعاتِ الكبيرةِ مِنْ السودان إلى زامبيا.*




​ 








​
*هذا النوعِ اكتشف في حوالي القرن  التاسع عشرِ. مع أن هذا الطائر كان معروفاً عند المصريون والعرب القدماء.  وهناك صور مصرية قديمة تُصوّرُ هذا الطائر وهو مشهور باسم Shoebill،  بينما العرب أشاروا إلى الطيرِ كأبو مركوب markub**، الذي يَعْني واحد مَع حذاء, وهذا يُرجعُ إلى منقار الطائر المتميز الذي يُشبه المركوب (الحذاء) الخشبي القديم.*








​ 
*غذاء Shoebills في المياهِ الموحلةِ، يتغذى على الأسماك وبخصة سمك lungfish. وgarfish**، وهذه الطيور يُعشعشونَ على الأرضِ ويَضعوا عادةً بيضتان.*


















​ *
ويتراوح تعداده ما بين 5000 إلى 8000 طائر، الأغلبية منها تَعِيشُ في السودان، ويُعتبر من الطيور المهددة بالانقراض.*







​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

دة علية حتة منقار 
فعلا المصري دايما عبقري 
لما سماة ابو مركوب 
​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> دة علية حتة منقار
> فعلا المصري دايما عبقري
> لما سماة ابو مركوب
> ​



هههههههههههههههههههه
علشان تعرف بس مش أي حد بيسمي
مش عندنا اسماء الدلع الأجنبية، بل مركوب
أسم أصيل هههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

اول مرة اسمع عنه

شكله مش عجبني

بس النونو بتاعه أمور أوي

اوحش ما في الطائر ده هو المركوب ده​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> اول مرة اسمع عنه
> 
> شكله مش عجبني
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اهو بيركب منقاره ويسوق فيها
وبعدين مركوبه ده شيء يعني جميل خالص مالص
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (3 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل استاذى
واول مرة اشوفه او اسمع عنه
بس ده شكله من فصيلة 
الديناصورات هههههههه


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> جميل استاذى
> واول مرة اشوفه او اسمع عنه
> بس ده شكله من فصيلة
> الديناصورات هههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كفاية منقاره الضغنون حاجة كده ولا في الأحلام
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2013)

هو مش المركوب دا كان حاجه تانيه تقريبا
بقا طائر ؟ ياحول الله ياربي هههههه

بس بامانة اول مرة اسمع عنه
غريب جداا
بس مميز جدا جدا
وياخواتي عليه وهو بيبتسم ابتسامة كسوف




جميل ياخواتي ^,^

شكرا استاذ ايمن عالموضوع المميز
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## AdmanTios (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*معلومات قيمة جداً أستاذي
فعلاً لم نسمع عنه من قبل
و الأغرب أن المصريين القُدماء
كانوا قد عرفوه و لُقب " بأبو مركوب "

خالص الشكر لهذه المعلومات القيمة أستاذي
*


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هو مش المركوب دا كان حاجه تانيه تقريبا
> بقا طائر ؟ ياحول الله ياربي هههههه
> 
> بس بامانة اول مرة اسمع عنه
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه أهو حاجة تتشاف وتتركب برضو
وغالباً هو من مخلفات عصر المماليك لأنهم اخترعوا المركوب الخشب
كانوا غيرانين منه بقى هههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *معلومات قيمة جداً أستاذي
> فعلاً لم نسمع عنه من قبل
> و الأغرب أن المصريين القُدماء
> كانوا قد عرفوه و لُقب " بأبو مركوب "
> ...



على ايه يا جميل الشكر
انا قلت اهو نتفسح كلنا سوا ونتفرج على عالم الطيور
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*أية النظرة المُعبرة دى ؟؟

*





*بس فعلا أول مرة أسمع عنه أبو مركوب دة *
*شكله يخض لو طلع لى لوحده كدة 
ينفع أقوله ( كُن معافى ) ؟*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2013)

أول مره أعرفه
بيفكرنى بالطائر اللى فى أفلام الرعب
*شكرا عزيزى للمعلومات والصور  القيمه جدا*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل وخفيف
وبه معلومات قيمة
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

اهو زيارة لطائر جميل ومرعب برضو واجبة
وممكن يا أخ عبود تقول مش كن معافي، كن معافي بعيد عني
علشان الطائر قوي حبتين وممكن يعور شوية ههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## روزا فكري (3 ديسمبر 2013)

بصراحه طائر غريب جدا اول مره اسمع عنه 
وبصراحه اسمه مش لايق عليه اشمعني ابو مركوب يعني 

شكرا استاذ ايمن عالمعلومات الجديده والمفيده




​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> بصراحه طائر غريب جدا اول مره اسمع عنه
> وبصراحه اسمه مش لايق عليه اشمعني ابو مركوب يعني
> 
> شكرا استاذ ايمن عالمعلومات الجديده والمفيده
> ...




ههههههههههههههه ابو مركوب علشان منقاره يشبه المركوب الخشبي بتاع زماااان أيام شجرة الدر كده ههههههههههههه (القباقيب)
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ده بقى اسمه ملفت للنظر جدا 
انا قولت شكله مركوب ولا ايه بالظبط 
بس طلع غير اللى فى دماغى خالص 
ظلمته  فى خيالى 
شكله مش مركوب بصراحه  وحجمه كبير 
ميرسى استاذى للمعلومات القيمه جدا دى 
وانك بتثقفنا


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه الله يخليك ومعظم الناس دخلوا علشان كلمة ابو مركوب ههههههههه
هو منقاره بس اللي شبه المركوب لكن هو تحسي انه ديناصور صغير ههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2013)

* اول مرة اسمع عنه *

*شكله غريب اوى ومش عاجبنى*
*كفاية شلاضيمه ههههه
ميرسى  كتير للمواضيع الرائعة 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه
 ابو مركوب حلو الاسم برضو ههههههههههه

​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه أنا باقول نربي شوية 
ونصدر مراكيب للخارج
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه أنا باقول نربي شوية
> ونصدر مراكيب للخارج
> ​


*كدا سوق المراكيب هتقف فى العالم كله ههههههههه *​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس اهو نمشي حالنا ونكسب شوية ههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس اهو نمشي حالنا ونكسب شوية ههههههههههه
> ​


*احنا كدا مش هنلقى ناكل 
اسمع كلامى انت بس وانت تكسب 
اقولك صدر ريش وسيبك من المراكيب خالص هههههههه 
*​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو لسه هانقعد نقرطف ريشة ريشة
خلي المنقار نمركبه وخلاص اهو جاهز مش محتاج قرطفة
​


----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههه اسمه غريب 
معلومات جديدة عن طائر ابو مركوب 
تسلم ايدك ربنا يبارك​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ويخليكي يا رب لينا آمين
ومعلشي بقى اسماء كلها غريبة حبتين هههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هو لسه هانقعد نقرطف ريشة ريشة
> خلي المنقار نمركبه وخلاص اهو جاهز مش محتاج قرطفة
> ​


*شكلك عاجبك المركوب 
طب تعرف تقول 
سبع مراكيب استكركبناهم من عند المستركبين 
تقدر يا مركب يا مستكركب تستكربكبلنا 
سبع كراكيب زى ما استكركبناهم من عند المستكركبين 
ايه الكلام اللى انا بقوله ده 
هههههههههه *​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

طب واش دخل الكراكيب في النص يا ترى يا هل ترى
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> طب واش دخل الكراكيب في النص يا ترى يا هل ترى
> ​


*هههههههههههههههههههه 
ايون صحيح ايش دخلها 
دى غلطة كيبوردية ههههههههههه 
هى اكيد مراكيب *


----------



## aymonded (4 ديسمبر 2013)

هانشوف مواضيع الكراكيب دية
يمكن نلقى كركوب صغطط اهو ينفع وقت زنقة
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

:t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## aymonded (4 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------

